# Raw feeding



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am happy for you and your dogs. 

Raw is also the best thing I could have done with my crew. 

Good luck heading into the other proteins its gets even better!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wonderful!! What other meats are you feeding for variety? Chicken and fish is good but I'd want to add at least 1 red meat in there. Are you feeding organs too?


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

*Other proteins*

I feed beef liver, chicken liver, chicken gizzards and chicken hearts. I also feed raw meaty beef bones-mainly ribs and necks.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

This thread is so helpful for me!
Thanks for posting!

I am in the process of trying SOME raw feed for Charlie, on a semi-regular basis. Can't do it every day, but maybe 2-3 times a week. 

Wow. You have seven poodles?


----------

